# Writing > Personal Poetry >  The last to go.

## Jerrybaldy

Hello? 
The hearing is the last to go.
Hello? 
I think Im talking 
But Im thinking Im talking 
Im not talking. 
A crisp packet rustling 
Theyre eating 
Watching 
Dining chairs in the bedroom 
Slurping cups of tea. Waiting. 
I think I loved them 
We were close 
But now letting go 
A flys wings too close to my ear
A distant siren 
The hearing is the last to go 
A whisper in my ear 
I love you 
Who was that ? 
If I could open lids too heavy 
I could see
But I hear sniffles 
And a bumble bee 
And day time tv. 
Then the silence of the 
Deepest depth of the sea.

----------


## tailor STATELY

Enjoyed this poem; especially... "Then the silence of the 
Deepest depth of the sea."

Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor STATELY

----------


## DieterM

Good to see a literature site can be spammed to death, there'll still be a Jerrybaldy-pearl floating on the sh*ite… and good to see you didn't delete it :-) loved the rhyme of see/bumble bee/tv/sea, loved the hole poem.

----------


## Danik 2016

Gut von dir zu hören, Dieter. Was hier passiert ist ja unerhört!

LG

----------


## Danik 2016

"Then the silence of the
Deepest depth of the sea."

Let´s hope, not!

----------


## Hawkman

Still not gone, then? Be well. Post on..

----------


## Jerrybaldy

Good to hear from you Hawk. I still get the occasional urge to come here. You post on too my friend.

----------


## Jerrybaldy

Good to see you are still lurking too Deiter, Daniel and Tailor. Thanks for taking the trouble

----------


## prendrelemick

Lovely poem - (he said choosing exactly the wrong words.)

----------

